# Best Heat Protectant Spray?



## Smokey Eye (Jun 4, 2010)

For those of you who flat iron or use a curling iron a lot, what's the best heat protectant spray/serum in your opinion?

I currently have Tresemme's Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Spray &amp; Neutrogena's Triple Moisture Healing Shine Serum by Neutrogena. I don't use them together at once, but I'm willing to pay more if the product's really great.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm looking for the same product, I've tried flat iron spray by fx special effects and I'm gonna go back to the Tresemme spray. I like the pump on that alot.


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 5, 2010)

I use the same Tresemme spray as you, i've used a Matrix one, in the orange bottle...

it's the same thing. To me there all the same, I cant tell the difference.

I've heard the best heat protectors have silicone in it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2010)

I have heard that any styling product with silicone will offer some protection.

It's not necessary to use a heat protectant spray if you already have mouse/gel/styling balm in your hair.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 5, 2010)

I really liked the one by V05.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a heat protective serum for fine hair from L'oreal tec (pro line). It works, and apparently it also contains a sunscreen inside, but i would advise you buy it only with a discount, otherwise it's just too expensive imo.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 5, 2010)

I also have this small bottle of Biosilk Silk Therapy serum. I haven't used it in a long time, but I should start using it again.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 6, 2010)

I use and LOVE THIS SERUM!

FANTASIA HAIR POLISHER Heat Protector STRAIGHTENING SERUM

straightens, shines and protects

Straightens smoothes and protects hair from heat damage caused by hot tools. Vitamin E and silicone seal in moisture leaving hair silky smooth frizz free with great shine even in damp humid conditions


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it's just as important to use a leave in conditioner as well. Dry hair + heat = burned hair


----------



## Shelley (Jun 9, 2010)

I like Tresseme and Beyond the zone turn up the heat protection spray. Beyond the zone is found at Sally's.


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 9, 2010)

I use the tresemme heat tamer protective spray, it's definitely my favorite. I really love how it sprays.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the Tresemme heat tamer and Beyond the Zone turn up the heat. I prefer the Tresemme one. I love it.


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Jun 12, 2010)

Biosilk Silk Therapy serum is good ,i used it .


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nexxus Heat Protect. I will re-buy this over and over again. It works awesome!


----------



## Lauralicious (Jun 15, 2010)

My all -time favourite heat protector is CHI. It comes in a red bottle. You can buy it at Shoppers in Canada (maybe at Trade Secrects, they sell it on and off there).

Lately I've been using Biosilk and its not bad either.


----------



## judithschneider (Jul 18, 2016)

I personally think the Karmin Spray Heat Protector is the best   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikiGoLightly (Aug 6, 2016)

I prefer Tresemme or otherwise I apply Argan oil before using flat iron. I think Argan oil is really good and natural.


----------



## ashstout (Aug 6, 2016)

The Tresemme and Chi protects are good budget options! I found the Chi protectant marked down at TJ Maxx. However, the Kenra Blow-Dry Spray is *amazing! *Smells great and I swear it shortens the time it takes to dry my hair!


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 18, 2016)

judithschneider said:


> I personally think the Karmin Spray Heat Protector is the best   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great to read your post, I've been procrastinating! Up till now I've been using the Pro-naturals argan oil as a leave in treatment/heat protectant but I think I'll change to the Karmin heat protection spray as it also has argan oil and will be just as easy to apply,


----------



## christyhughes58 (Sep 3, 2016)

I've used a few different heat protectors in the past. I liked the ones with added argan oil. Always make my hair feel silky. HSI has a great one with added argan oil, but it's quite expensive. I recently tried out a new brand (at least new to me...). It's called "cloud 9" and the brand is "Brocato" - it might also be the name of the guy behind the product? I'm not sure. Anyhows - they have a blow dry serum that works AMAZING. I use it for blow drying and for straightening.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2016)

I really like Amika and 12 Benefits blow drying spray. I just need a few spritz on the ends before blow drying. Have to be careful though not to over spray because they both contain oils.


----------



## angela17 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use Carols Daughter Macadamia Heat Protection Serum  and I am very satisfied with the results.. I tried the Syoss, but it didn't go well with my hair, my scalp got itchy and dandruff appeared..


----------



## juliafreitaslove (Oct 25, 2016)

There may b hundreds of hair protectant spray out there in the market but in my opinion RPR Hair Care Protect spray. As a result of that spray, I got fabulous hairs, and lower down the hair fall ratio. I have found this product literally helpful. Its been around 4 months or so I am using it with full satisfaction.


----------



## hellengeek (Oct 27, 2016)

Love offers, try me. Love skin care, moisture bound skin energy mist by Amore Pacific*, Cynthia Rowley stains, HIGHLIGHTERS and such, cucumber gel mask,


----------



## beautysouthernbelle2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Epic hair curling fail, this video is so funny. This youtuber has a really good personality that gets you really into the video, you just have to watch it until the very end though..TRUST ME


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Nov 10, 2016)

Most products claim to protect the hair against heat damage, but in fact they coat the hair and give a temporary illusion of the hair being smooth and silky even healthy. I haven't found a miracle heat protectant as of yet, the best thing to do is oil your hair with coconut oil after every wash, this will strengthen your, and lock in moisture. Limit the use of all heat appliances. I fell into traps of purchasing many products that ended up in the bin.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 5, 2016)

Madhuri Verma said:


> Most products claim to protect the hair against heat damage, but in fact they coat the hair and give a temporary illusion of the hair being smooth and silky even healthy. I haven't found a miracle heat protectant as of yet, the best thing to do is oil your hair with coconut oil after every wash, this will strengthen your, and lock in moisture. Limit the use of all heat appliances. I fell into traps of purchasing many products that ended up in the bin.


I have been using Pro Naturals Moroccan argan oil as a leave in treatment applied to damp hair before blow drying &amp; heat styling and I have been using this every time I shampoo my hair since 2014. I have not suffered any heat damage to date, normally shampoo every 4th day


----------



## maryware77 (Dec 28, 2016)

For me Thermalstyleher spray works in the best manner. Maybe that will work for you too!


----------



## Tamara.Robinson (Apr 24, 2020)

*Heat protectant* is a product that reduces damage to your hair when used before heat styling

It’s often a spray, cream, or serum that you leave in your hair (damp or dry), 
Heat protectants add a barrier between your styling tool and your hair, sealing in moisture and fending off frizz.
When Do I Use Heat Protectant?
Depending on the type of heat protectant, you may apply it on damp hair or dry hair before using any hot tools, including blow dryers, curling irons, and straightening irons. 
Apply section by section, and comb through to distribute the product evenly.


*CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal Protection Spray. *

*Pai-Shau Something To BeLeave-In*

*Kenra Thermal Styling Spray.*

*Living Proof Restore Perfecting Spray*

_This are some of the best  heat protectant spray _, among them Pai-shau is one of the Chemical-free product.
Benefits of this product is Signature Tea Complex , Color safe, Keratin safe, Vegan, Cruelty free Paraben Free Sulfate Free


----------

